# the vacuum cleaner...



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

We had our nervous rescue cat just a week when my OH decided he ought to attempt to vac up. He made sure Artie was in the other room and got to work. He then did up the stairs and on the landing. When he came down the cat was nowhere to be found. He searched everywhere. He thought he must have escaped some how and went looking for him outside, round the garden and round the fields that surround us. He truly thought he was gone. Back in the house he heard a tiny shuffle in the corner of the lounge. We have a coffee table there, with a video box under. It has sides that come down creating a hidden void space under the top. Artie had managed to crawl in there. No amount of coaxing from OH could bring him out. He was in there for 7 hours, until I came home! An offering of a little saucer of cat milk and some soothing words from me and he was straight out, straight to the litter tray then his food bowl. He was fine, but reclusive for the rest of the night. (I think OH was a bit slighted too!  )

I haven't dared vac up since then! I have done what I can with a dustpan and brush, but its alot of hard work, not as effective and a pain in the bum!

Has anyone any advise please?


----------



## Quixoticish (Feb 14, 2011)

Buy Bissell Carpet Mate Floor Sweeper at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Carpet sweepers.

It's an absolute gods-send and is perfect for picking up little bits and pieces from carpets and laminate flooring. Of course it will never replace vacuuming but it allows you to wait until the weekends or a time when it is more convenient and you can move your cat to another room.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Ari has many phases with the vacuum cleaner: scared, curious or indifferent, and now, in the last couple of times, she really gets all puffed out. I tried to use the smaller vacuum cleaner (a Navibot) but she did the same. I wonder if it has to do with her state of mind in the day. Maybe in a good day she will use the Navibot to take a ride like my friends ferret used to do.
Can't you leave him in one room while you vacuum the other? Maybe he will slowly desensitize if he hears the noise from far.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, Dante is also very scared of the vaccuum cleaner, to the extent that when he walks past it and it is off, he will hiss at it and also take a swipe at it. Obviously, we can't not use the cleaner at some point as the dustpan and brush just can't do a good enough job, especially on our rug.

The way we have done it is one of us sits in a different room (whichever one he likes best, currently our bedroom) and gives him cuddles while the other one cleans. He still absolutely hates it, and to be fair, I'm not that fond of it myself. :lol: But, at the end of the day, the more I use it, the more relaxed he seems to get. 

He also hates it when I dust, when I open soft drinks (obviously they sound like hissing to him). But, he's still quite nervous and it will just take him time.

Honestly, some cats will never truly get used to it as I had a cat before who just couldn't cope with the noise and would be shaking and crying after. I have to admit, I barely hoovered in her case and just lived with the state of the house (which for me is a big thing as I swear I'm partially OCD with cleaning)

At the end of the day, try one of you reassuring him while he is put in a safe room with the door closed while the other hoovers.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cats are funny creatures aren't they. My 9 year old girl is still terrified of the hoover, she will bolt to a hiding place as soon as she sees me get it out, sometimes in a gap under the kitchen cupboard, or sometimes in our bedroom. But I think the advice of one of you staying with kitty in another room while one of you hoovers is a good idea. 

On the other hand, my 8 month old boy follows the hoover round when I'm using it. Even when I put the nozzle near him he's not fussed! It's a pain really though cos he just sits in the way of where I'm trying to hoover!! :lol:


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine sit and look at me with a really quizzical look like they're thinking, "Now what on earth is the mad one doing now?" I swear they think I've lost it


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Every Cat I have ever known has been terrified of the vacuum cleaner! It must be extremely loud to their sensitive ears. My Cat's aren't too fond of the hairdryer either .


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I never thought that would be so many cats hating the vacuum cleaners! Ari always follows it around, as to check what that weird thing is doing in her territory.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly chases it! Thinks it a new game 

The hairdryer .... the last time I gave her a wash she let me blow dry her!! :lol:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, all the cats I have ever had all hated the vacuum cleaner. The lot I have now disappear up the attic under the beds and keep out of the way till it's over. The attic is safe, it doesn't get hoovered as it has a wooden floor.

They dash off when I spray aerosol cans as well, though I swear I've never sprayed them with anything!!!

Can't you shut your kitty somewhere that's not hoovered (the bathroom?) with a bowl of food and radio on or something till it's all over?


----------



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

Quixoticish said:


> Buy Bissell Carpet Mate Floor Sweeper at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Carpet sweepers.
> 
> It's an absolute gods-send and is perfect for picking up little bits and pieces from carpets and laminate flooring. Of course it will never replace vacuuming but it allows you to wait until the weekends or a time when it is more convenient and you can move your cat to another room.


Ah, carpet sweeper! Didn't think you could still get those. I feel a trip to Argos coming on.....:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lucylocket35 said:


> Ah, carpet sweeper! Didn't think you could still get those. I feel a trip to Argos coming on.....:thumbup:


I have a carpet sweeper and find it makes more noise than the vacuum! We call it the Zuzzy from the noise it makes  My cat has never been bothered by the vacuum but hates the zuzzy  I daren't even use it when we have kittens. They run and hide from the vacuum but will come out and investigate it while it is switched off. I like them to leave here at least used to the noise even if they are still wary of the machine itself.


----------

